# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Odjavljujemo se nakon tri godine

## spring

Drage moje Rode došao je i ovaj dan. Nakon tri godine prestali smo sikiti. Ne znam što da kažem,obuzela me mješavina svih mogućih osjećaja. Najviše ljubavi,ponosa i osjećaja velike promjene jer se jedno dugo razdoblje koje je trajalo još od rođenja sada završilo. Imam osjećaj da je moj maleni,sada već tako veliki dečko :Smile: ,da moramo pronaći nove načine maženja :Heart:  i da nastupa novo i drugačije vrijeme.Za kraj da dodam da bez vas ne bi uspjeli. Zato puno pozdrava svim forumašicama i veliko hvala savjetnicama za dojenje :Zaljubljen: .Vaša pomoć bila nam je neprocjenjiva.

----------


## kahna

:Heart: 
mi smo već premašili 3 i ne nazire nam se kraj, samo ne znam dal bi stavila  :Very Happy:  ili  :Rolling Eyes:  (vidi potpis)

----------


## spring

Vidim da je tandem,svaka ti čast. :Smile:

----------


## oka

Čestitam spring, kako ste samo uspjeli, sam je odlučio?
Kod nas se nastavlja do daljnjega, tj. dok budem mogla  :Smile:

----------


## spring

> Čestitam spring, kako ste samo uspjeli, sam je odlučio?
> Kod nas se nastavlja do daljnjega, tj. dok budem mogla


Sam je odlučio :Very Happy: ,ma ustvari već dugo to meni izgleda baš kao igra po danu. Pred spavanje smo najviše sikili,a sada već dugo čitamo i ni ne sjeti se,držimo se za ruku i tako. Spontano. Moram priznati da je počeo konačno puno bolje spavati iako po noći ne sisamo već 6 mj.I to mi je stvarno super! :Smile:

----------


## njokica

Evo i mi se odjavljujemo, dojila sam 3 g i mjesec dana. Polako smo se odvikavali (nekih 7 mjeseci), u biti ja sam joj objašnjavala da je već lagano prevelika, itd. Prvo je prestala, malo prije nove godine, cicati po noći, a evo već puna 2 tjedna ne dojimo uopće. Uglavnom, ona se zadnja 2 mjeseca dojenja sma pripremala na oproštaj od cice, govorila bi mi svaki dan: "Mama, ja neću više piti meka", ali onda kad bi došao trenutak za spavanje bi rekla: "Mama, ja bi pila meka" :Heart: 

I tako me jednom u 6 ujutro davila za cicanje, tata čuo pa ju je "stavio u red" - da ne smije mamu toliko gnjaviti, mama se mora odmoriti... i otad me više uopće nije tražila... sve je prošlo bez suza, bez promjena u ponašanju, a što je meni najčudnije - sad kada idemo spavati, dovoljno je jednu slikovnicu pročitati, ugasimo svijetlo, ja je malo počeškam po leđima i sama zaspe u roku  keks. A ja mislila da mi slijedi tortura nad torturama jer više neće biti cice za uspavljivanje :Razz: 

Ali taj osjećaj ponosa i 'ispunjenja misije' oko dojenja, to mi ništa ne može zamijeniti. Osim još jednog djeteta koje planiramo uskoro.  :Smile:  Držite fige.

Pozdrav svim mamama dugodojilicama!!!! :Wink:

----------


## spring

Njokice velik pozdrav od nas i  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  za dugački staž i uspješno odvikavanje!

----------

